# Trapping Supplies for racing pigeons



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.randallburkey.com/HEAVY-DUTY-TRAP-12-X-12-SMALL/productinfo/10709/

Is this trapping system good for racing pigeons?

If you know any other trapping system, please give me the website so i could buy it beside this one...?!


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, 
I would not use this type for racing pigeons. Predaors can get in. See a recent post in this forum. 
You can make a good drop box trap for the same money or less. 

Here is one style. "http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/images/4-hole_drop_trap.jpg"

We make ours somewhat differnt but same concept.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have found that just a small door hinged one the top so it can be cracked open at the bottom 4 inches or so, so the birds just drop in, is the cheapest and easiest way for them to get in the loft, and they trap fast. when they are in, you just close it up and it is a solid door so nothing else can get in. I have heard some pigeons do not like the bobs on their back and are hesitant sometimes to go in. and plus yes if you can't cover it with a solid door, well predators can get it as we have learned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I have on my old bird loft, and they don't mind it at all. Takes a little getting used to, like all new things.
Our young bird loft has bobs as well (but with lighter bobs than those), but each door has three sections with dividers, so they walk through a stall sort of thing before going through the bobs. Similar to stall traps but not quite. Prevents them from turning around and changing their mind about going in, or having cockbirds block the way with their showing off 
The only true predator-proof trap is a closed one, so while it isn't in use, especially at night, block it off. No matter what kind you decide on.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes I wonder why the bobs are even used, when a door works just as well and you already have a block when you close it, and it cost only a coulpe of hinges and time to cut out a square.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like me and you Becky have the same trapping system from what you described  i agree about just using hinges and a door, real easy to use and no barbs needed however i like the barbs because once the birds are in the barbs discourage MOST pigeons from wanting to get back out, i have a few that will squeeze through the barbs to get back out though. We have a few birds which after there evening feeding that will try to get back out through the barbs if we dont have the trap blocked off, i think they like to watch the sun go down or something


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I have found that just a small door hinged one the top so it can be cracked open at the bottom 4 inches or so, so the birds just drop in, is the cheapest and easiest way for them to get in the loft, and they trap fast. when they are in, you just close it up and it is a solid door so nothing else can get in. I have heard some pigeons do not like the bobs on their back and are hesitant sometimes to go in. and plus yes if you can't cover it with a solid door, well predators can get it as we have learned.


Could you post a picture of your door? I need simple and safe. And it sounds like something I could do myself. Please?
Jan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> Sounds like me and you Becky have the same trapping system from what you described  i agree about just using hinges and a door, real easy to use and no barbs needed however i like the barbs because once the birds are in the barbs discourage MOST pigeons from wanting to get back out, i have a few that will squeeze through the barbs to get back out though. We have a few birds which after there evening feeding that will try to get back out through the barbs if we dont have the trap blocked off, i think they like to watch the sun go down or something


Don't think they would be able to get back out, as they have to jump down to go in. They would have to fly back up to get out, and they wouldn't be able to fly through the opening. It would actually be better, as there are no bobs to have to get used to. It's a lot more natural way of entering the loft for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Could you post a picture of your door? I need simple and safe. And it sounds like something I could do myself. Please?
> Jan


here is one from Deejay's loft, I really like his, so that is all there is too it.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=293116&postcount=127


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, it works grate they trap faster then with bobs. I made my door one inch longer
then the opening, and one inch wider on each side. I have not had a bird get out 
of the loft with this setup.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like it better. More natural, and nothing for them to have to get used to.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

[/B]


Noahs helper said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the pic. Just so I understand what you all are saying...as long as there is NO ledge on the inside of the loft, underneath the door opening...they cannot fly back out? I don't usually have to have someone draw me a picture, but please realize, that I do not know the workings of a pigeons body. lol Yet.


Wait a minute...you said *propped open about 4*". Okay, NOW I see what you mean, they drop down thru the small opening, and the door is blocking them from going back out it, right?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, now that I know how to trap them, please help me with how they should exit. I am limited for space, and want to have as few of openings as possible to this loft, because I have lots of opposums and a grandson. Could the trap door be used if I attach a hinged ledge to it that could be propped up? Or would this be confusing to the birds? Suggestions please


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Okay, now that I know how to trap them, please help me with how they should exit. I am limited for space, and want to have as few of openings as possible to this loft, because I have lots of opposums and a grandson. Could the trap door be used if I attach a hinged ledge to it that could be propped up? Or would this be confusing to the birds? Suggestions please


not sure what your asking? if you want to let them out just open the door, wait for them to come out and then go back in the loft and prop it open the 4 inches, they may want to go back in away from a hawk, on the outside there should be a landing board they can land on to drop in from the outside, from the inside you open it all the way and they fly out.


----------

